# Cowboys



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

http://www.thecowboymovie.com/ I know 2 of these guys in this documentary. My kind of people.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for sharing--------------*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll be watching it. I never was a cowboy in this life at least.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

looks interesting.

I were a caboy in my youth but it got lonely in the saddle when mah hoss died.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My cowboy stint was short. Neutered and branded a young bull in Colorado but my job was only to hold it down with the help of an experienced horse and cowboy on the saddle. Had my hands full and had enough of that stuff.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

MurphyRanch; I'll spread the word...thank-you looking forward to the release next year!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That last pic looks all too familiar.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Glenn,

Maybe you know them...its Lezley Schmitz Koubek, Jeremiah Dailey and Reena King from Johnston Nebraska. Jeremiah is on the left with the iron and Reena is on the right. Its an old picture Jeremiah still has it on his facebook page...2015. Been one of my favorites for years! Jeremiah been my friend for 20 years and his Dad Lemoyne my age is like a brother to me. Jeremiah is one of those big cowboys you want around when your weening calves just in case one of those obstinate cows decides she doesn't want her calf gone yet. I am sure MurphyRanch and C2C know the kind, its the ones that usually go to the sale barn after the weening.

Dedra Stone from Wood Lake shared this from the 2018 Nebraska State Rodeo Association (NSRA). It has to be one of the prettiest cowboys I have ever seen on a flying horse.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I was referring to the procedure, not the men with the hot irons. Something I'll never forget and most likely won't repeat.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Larry said:


> Glenn,
> 
> Maybe you know them...its Lezley Schmitz Koubek, Jeremiah Dailey and Reena King from Johnston Nebraska. Jeremiah is on the left with the iron and Reena is on the right. Its an old picture Jeremiah still has it on his facebook page...2015. Been one of my favorites for years! Jeremiah been my friend for 20 years and his Dad Lemoyne my age is like a brother to me. Jeremiah is one of those big cowboys you want around when your weening calves just in case one of those obstinate cows decides she doesn't want her calf gone yet. I am sure MurphyRanch and C2C know the kind, its the ones that usually go to the sale barn after the weening.
> 
> ...


 Yes sir, we get a couple trailer loads if not a pit load of those repeat offenders and last calf heifers every year. I know of 4 open cows that were so damn wild and fast even if a bull was half greyhound he couldn't have bred them.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Murphy funny you should say that. The forest I trap for cats is UFWS ground and is leased to ranchers similar to BLM ground. Ill tell you what, nothing is worse then an open cow as you say, talk about wild and mean. Our rule is if we cant catch them after two attempts or they charge a horse they get shot. In this world a guy cant take a chance with the public and this is USFWS public ground.

Theres another side to it. During fall roundup when the cow calf pairs have to be moved off the forest ground we have greyhound steers to deal with, Shame they are cut in May during branding or maybe I would send some bull calves down down for your open greyhound cows. Hahah

Well these little 400lbers head to the deeper forest sometimes despite moms bawling, and that's where they stay all winter. Usually next season they rejoin one of the heard's and then get loaded or moved home. The problem is these calves learn all about fences and most no matter how tight they are go through them. They really make a mess for returning ranchers and USFWS guys. Theres allot of fence to tend to in 90,000 acres broken up for grazing.

Its just a shame these rouges steers have brands on them. Or in late Dec when they are around 5-700lb they just might get a head shot with the .17hmr and I would have tenderloins and plenty of steaks to take home. I have been told by at least 100 cowboys over the decades that work for the ranches some which may be 200 miles away or more, no one would care, but I have been to chicken to do it yet.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Seems like you flat land fellas need to get some better bulls and faster horses. Cant imagine shoot'in a 800-1000 dollar beef cause ya cant catch'em.

Guess I must have it easy though--- I have two top hands. The blue fella works the back end, and the red girl works the head (she lost that eye chew'in on a horned cow). There isn't any brush, rim rock or cactus they wont bring a cow out of.

As for shoot'in someones stock--- brand or no--- around here, ya best hope the law gets to ya first before the owner does.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*WHA!!! there's a nice pair------------------Beautiful working Dogs Cat*


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Don't know if any of you have ever heard of the "One Armed Bandit" John Payne. He has won the PRCA specialty act of the year more times than anyone. He puts big steers, mustangs, buffalo, zebra and anything else he can train up on top of his trailer. If not familiar with him look him up on the World Wide Web. He has always raised good black mouth cur dogs. He and his son are really good friends and neighbors of mine. I've helped him gather wild cattle in numerous places. Went north of Redding California once and cleaned out some government country. The had signs saying "Cattle Free By 2003". Cotton Rosser had lots of rodeo stock turned out in it. Pretty wild running all that stock in those gravelly hills. Spent a few weeks in the Kaibab mountains around Kanab Utah gathering Bulls. Dogs would bay them up and we'd get them roped, cut off half of each horn and use thin cable to tie them to a tree by the base of their horns. After a couple days we'd take a couple half draft horses and hook them up together and they would be broke to lead from the heads being sore. Lots of fun, but you still had to keep your head on a swivel. His son Lynn and I still catch a few of bad ones. Love to watch those dogs work. We had 4 Florida steers left over once that were wild as hell in a rough pasture that also had some big deer in it. Advertised it as "Steer or a Deer" your choice, $1000. Steers gave them boys a good hunt, but all 4 got shot and field dressed first day. I've always liked those Aussie cross merlo dogs. Good looking pair. Probably save lots of footsteps.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I like to let the horses run wild, too - as long as they're under the hood.

A different world you cowboys are in and my hat's off to all of you working behind the scenes to bring us those neatly wrapped packages in the super markets.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

glenway said:


> I like to let the horses run wild, too - as long as they're under the hood.
> 
> A different world you cowboys are in and my hat's off to all of you working behind the scenes to bring us those neatly wrapped packages in the super markets.


Every days a holiday, every meals a feast. Help keep us in business and EAT MORE BEEF!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

because I always have elk, deer and antelope in the freezer , I don't tend to eat a lot of beef . which is a shame because I prefer beef to all the others. they just aren't fun to hunt.

beef, it's what's for dinner!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

murphyranch said:


> Every days a holiday, every meals a feast. Help keep us in business and EAT MORE BEEF!


I do my best


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Heck, I remember when a man couldn't "lift" $5.99 worth of beef. Love a good steak grilled outdoors, but they've become more of a treat than routine. Dang it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's the truth.


----------

